# help with galaxy 10 r



## mg1963 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm new to fta got a coolsat 5000 and a fortec star dish with a standard FSS dual LNBF at a yard sale(the moto
r is bad) want to use it as a stationary dish.
I live in central alabama (22 miles south of Huntsville,Al) what is the lnb settings my choices in menu is as follows OCS-DP,Legacy Twin,Legacy Quad,Single, Universal,OCS.
which is the one i should choose,and the proper settings?
Also where can i get the elevation settings for my dish?
the only sat i can find has programming for the middle east mostly.
thanks for taking time to read this


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you're picking up the Arabic channels of Galaxy 25, then your settings are correct to pick up the channels on Galaxy 10R.

All the pointing and elevation info you need is here: www.dishpointer.com

Note that G10R has _weak_ transponders, typically weaker than those on G25. Try picking up the University of Washington channels at 11805-H, SR 4580.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

setup is SINGLE LNB Freq 10750



FTA Michael said:


> Note that G10R has _weak_ transponders, typically weaker than those on G25. Try picking up the University of Washington channels at 11805-H, SR 4580.


:nono2: are you sure? Most of the transponders on G25/T5/IA5 are weaker than the Equity stuff on 11800 

Equity 11800 I can get at 90 on the Pansat 9200....IA5 stuff best is 75/80 max
The UWTV stuff seems to lag a little bit with showing a signal when aiming a dish


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

YMMV, of course. Where I sit, I get lower readings from the Equity TPs than from the G25 TPs. If you're getting G10R louder than other birds, that's great!


----------

